# Comment Ecouter La Radio  ??



## ibook99 (26 Décembre 2006)

bonjour,

mon mac est un ibook G4, Mac OSX 10.4.8
ma question est comment ecouter la radio sur mon ordi ?
quand je vais sur des sites, il est ecrit plug in manquant windows media player.
mais j'ai compris que ca marche plus sur mac ... et je comprends pas pourquoi j'ai pas la radio. j'ai vlc et flip4mac...
mais comment m'en servir pour ecouter la radio ? ou regarder le JT ????

j'ai cherche ds les autres discussions mais je comprends pas...


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur Mac Génération.

Pour avoir plein de réponses à ta question, regarde en haut de la page d'accueil du Forum, clique sur le bouton "Recherche" et saisie les mots clés "écouter la radio" là tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.

En plus, tu as appris à faire une recherche sur le Forum.


----------



## legascon (26 Décembre 2006)

si tu as flip4mac, normalement tu n'as rien à faire : c'est le plugin de quicktime qui lit le flux windaubemédia.

avec vlc, il suffit de récupérer l'adresse d'un flux et de l'ouvrir avec le menu fichier -> ouvrir un flux.

attention certaines radios nécessitent d'utiliser le lecteur gratuit realplayer.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

il y a plein de fils qui causent de ca
en gros tout d&#233;pend de
-quel  logiciel tu preferes utiliser ( itunes , QuickTime , real player, VLC etc )


-de la presence d'un plug ou lien de telle ou tellle source radio pour ce lecteur l&#224;
Et quand y en a pas y a souvent un moyen de contourner pour adapter

oublie WMP sur tiger 1048


----------



## ibook99 (26 Décembre 2006)

merci !
je me suis servie de "rechercher" et j'ai trouve des reponses ! entre autre des liens pour france inter, culture, musique et le mouv...
mais je ne sais pas ou chercher les flux des radios sur leur site, genre europe 1 et 2, rtl2, et co...
parceque avec les liens ca marche tres bien ! maintenant je dois savoir ou trouver le lien...
si vous pouviez m'orienter ca serait sympa.
pour cheri fm, je suis allee sur le site mais je comprends pas, tt comme europe 2...

j'utilise finalement itunes, il s'est mis en marche "tout seul" pour les radios france culture et co et ca marche !!!!

merci !!  mais un peu de musique serait mieux de temps a autre !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

tu as des immenses banques de liens
exemple

http://www.shoutcast.com/

ou sinon 
si tu es branch&#233; radio anglosaxonne
clique &#224; gauche d'itunes  " radio"
et t'auras des dizaines de choix par styles


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

autre lien déjà  donné mille fois pour éventuelllement contourner certains blocages

une video

video pour bidouilles radio

edith , s à blocages


----------



## ibook99 (26 Décembre 2006)

merci !!
mais je comprends pas tout...
sur vlc, ouvrir un flux, je mets l'adresse et ca marche pas...
idem avec flip4mac...

il y a que avec celle du groupe radio france que ca marche avec itunes... bon il est vrai que tout est de la decouverte pour moi !
et aujourd'hui j'en ai appris bien plus que depuis 1 an ! entre les logiciels que j'ai installer, mon ordi est extra ! 
pour la radio, je vais persister...


----------



## legascon (26 Décembre 2006)

Ben non, chez moi je lis plein de flux radio en plus de radiofrance avec itunes (ouifm, radioclassique, etc.).

Pour vlc, essaye d'effacer les préférences du programme dans ta bibliothèque, relance vlc et réessaye.

normalement vlc lit tout sauf les flux realaudio.


----------

